# Autopoint i problem gettext ?

## tczaude

Witam wszystkich po dłuższej przerwie 

Wszystko fajnie działało do wczoraj emerge --sync update ładnie wszystko przeszło i nagle problem 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Failed Running autopoint !
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * Include in your bugreport the contents of:
> ...

 

to samo dla innych pakietów

Wiec w myśl wujka google przeinstalowałem getext i niestety nic to nie dało . revdep-rebuild efekt dalej ten sam. 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.6-r5 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.4, glibc-2.15-r4, 3.9.4-gentoo-xxxx-std-ipv6-64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.9.4-gentoo-xxxx-std-ipv6-64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_L5520_@_2.27GHz-with-gentoo-2.2.0
> ...

 

dodatkowo i tu chyba bardziej kluczowe

cat  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/temp/autopoint.out

 *Quote:*   

> ***** autopoint *****
> 
> ***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2/work/libtool-2.4.2/libltdl
> 
> ***** autopoint --force
> ...

 

php-fpm nie wstaje woła 

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libicui18n.so.51:

 

Gdyby ktoś miał jeszcze jakieś pomysły prosze o podpowiedzi

----------

